# Big thanks to the NCA



## Hicky (11 Feb 2013)

Instructors visited my eldest lads school last week and instructed yr 5 and 6, from the feedback from son and friends they were patient, keen and seemed to have instilled an interest( looking at how many kids are playing out on their bikes dispute the cold) in the pupils.

I put the school onto the free training available through the council, poor weather didn't hamper them.

NCA are based at Philips park Prestwich cycling centre.


----------



## snorri (11 Feb 2013)

Good to hear some upbeat news, thank you.


----------

